# Beastars: Similar Stories?



## Solcte (Mar 21, 2020)

Well, I just finished watching the Beastars anime on Netflix. To my surprise, I enjoyed the story a lot more than I thought I would!  I keep thinking about the show, the characters, and the events in flux. I'm currently just starting to read the manga to fill in the gaps. 

However, this got me thinking about how I seem to enjoy these stories - the light romance, without it being overtly sexual. I would like to see if there are other furry stories out there that fall within this same category that folks could recommend? 

How have you enjoyed the manga/anime series? Did it surprise you as well, or was it what you went in for?


----------



## Nemara (Mar 31, 2020)

I don't know if they match the 'romance' exactly, but you might like Blacksad or Wizdoms.


----------



## Solcte (Mar 31, 2020)

Nemara said:


> I don't know if they match the 'romance' exactly, but you might like Blacksad or Wizdoms.



Thanks for the suggestions! I'll look into these and add them to my list.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Mar 31, 2020)

all ive ever seen of beastars is the one scene where that bunny was going to knock boots with the wolf. it was in a r/dogelore comic.


----------

